# Inverted Vulva (RV)



## BlueGirlSnow (Nov 3, 2013)

. I have an almost 18 month old American Pitbull Terrier who has an inverted vulva and she has had nothing but problems and constantly licks down there I have tried berry balance supplement, just trying to keep it clean with antimicrobial soap but she constantly has problems with either her PH or crystals or UTIs and I need some advice I'm not sure how expensive this type of surgery is her normal vet doesn't do the surgery so he said he would have to send her to a specialist but I'm a talk to a different vet about it but I definitely don't want to have to keep having to get urinalysis done a couple times a month which is already $100 and constantly putting her on medication and putting her on prescription diet which are really expensive when she was on grain free food now that she's eating a prescription diet it's causing her to start scratching and things more because of the grain in the food....if anyone has any experience with this or the surgery pros and cons cost if pet insurance is a good idea Please Please feel free to leave any information


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

friend of mine had that surgery done. i honestly don't know much about the condition or procedure. but this is what he told me...
his girl was spayed too early and her lady parts didn't develop properly (recessed vulva). reoccurring UTIs and localized skin problems. he found a really good vet to do the vulvaplasty procedure. cost about 1300. included follow up visits. meds were extra. healing time was fast.
he doesnt use special food. but he keeps her on cranberry extract and apple cider vinegar. he also uses anti microbial wipes (no fragrance) after every urination. before bed and in the morning.
its been 5 or 6 months and he hasnt mentioned any reoccurrence. i can relay any questions you might have. our pups have play dates every week.


----------



## BlueGirlSnow (Nov 3, 2013)

thank you so much for the response. Yes I think that this surgery may be in her near future maybe within 6 months she's going to be 18 month old in a couple weeks. But she has had problems UTIs and having crystals in her urine pH levels being high I tried to keep it clean I do have the antimicrobial soap but I would be interested to know what kind of wipes your friend got and where they got them from and what type of cranberry extract they use. I have apple cider vinegar but my dog totally hates the smell I've tried to add a teeny bit to her water she will not even drink it so that doesn't work for the food or the water. I'm going to check with the vet she's all today which put her on an antibiotic and gave me some type of medicated wipes because she also hasn't ear problem as well as her eyes and we think it's allergies also because she was put on a prescription diet to help with her urinary problems but of course it was not grain-free which she was used to and that's causing her problems with itching and dry skin as well so it's like you're damned if you do and damned if you don't and all I want her to do is to be comfortable and not be hurting so hopefully I can get that estimate within a few days just to see how much that would run but I was reading on it and heard it can be anywhere between 1200 or so for the surgery so at least that will give me time to try to save up some money


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Awww poor girl! Honestly...I'd put her back on the grain free food...the science diet stuff is crap. Have you tried putting like 1 tsp of apple cider vinegar in her food and mixed with canned food? Or even boiled chicken and the water it was boiled in? My dogs get ACV (apple cider vinegar) every day and I give like a tablespoon but it's mixed with warm water in their food. Once your dog will eat the 1tsp I'd slowly increase to 1 tbsp.


----------



## BlueGirlSnow (Nov 3, 2013)

Heyyyyyy Coach...I know its like your kind of torn because she's had incidents where her PH is been a little bit higher her white blood cell count was high and she's had crystal in her urine that's why they thought putting her on the CD for urinary tract problems would help and I will do anything to help her but obviously she still having some issues and the vet told me because she wasn't eating the dry or they can prescription food really great she was eating it but not like she was her grain free food so I started adding some tuna into it and he told me not to do that that it loses the effectiveness of the prescription food it's like I'm torn you know I want to do what's best for her I'm afraid if I take awhile for this food you'll have more problems then before I put on them but I don't know it's like with the grains it seems like you know she was starting to scratch more now they said the problems with her ear in her eyes could be because of the allergies and as far as apple cider vinegar I've tried to put even a couple tablespoons in her bowl of water she does not like the smell I don't even know about the taste but definitely not the smell so she didn't even touch her water


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

BlueGirlSnow said:


> thank you so much for the response. Yes I think that this surgery may be in her near future maybe within 6 months she's going to be 18 month old in a couple weeks. But she has had problems UTIs and having crystals in her urine pH levels being high I tried to keep it clean I do have the antimicrobial soap but I would be interested to know what kind of wipes your friend got and where they got them from and what type of cranberry extract they use. I have apple cider vinegar but my dog totally hates the smell I've tried to add a teeny bit to her water she will not even drink it so that doesn't work for the food or the water. I'm going to check with the vet she's all today which put her on an antibiotic and gave me some type of medicated wipes because she also hasn't ear problem as well as her eyes and we think it's allergies also because she was put on a prescription diet to help with her urinary problems but of course it was not grain-free which she was used to and that's causing her problems with itching and dry skin as well so it's like you're damned if you do and damned if you don't and all I want her to do is to be comfortable and not be hurting so hopefully I can get that estimate within a few days just to see how much that would run but I was reading on it and heard it can be anywhere between 1200 or so for the surgery so at least that will give me time to try to save up some money


i know he uses Truenature cranberry because i suggested it. my male pup has been using it for a long time. available at costco.
http://www.costco.com/trunature®-Cranberry-300-mg,-220-Softgels.product.11467967.html
i will ask him about the wipes.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

these
Wet Ones® Wipes | Sensitive Skin for Hands


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

What about putting the ACV mixed with a bit of honey then on the food? Sorry about your girl. I hope she feels better sooner than later good luck I hope you find a specialist soon.


----------



## BlueGirlSnow (Nov 3, 2013)

thank you so much. Well we found out she is going to have surgery on February the 5th. And organization here locally that I had to go through last year when I lost my job is actually paying for the surgery and the vet is giving them a discount. I'm really really nervous but I'm hoping this is going to be more beneficial than not doing it at all. Thank you for the information on the wipes I will definitely have to look into getting some of those and also the cranberry supplement I think it's on sale thru the 25th so I'm going to try to get some. How many do you give your dog?


----------



## BlueGirlSnow (Nov 3, 2013)

thank you so much for the information I will definitely try it that way she does not like the smell whatsoever of the ACV. So I will have to try different ways. Well we ended up not going through my normal vet which I'm really thinking about changing anyways I dealt with an organization last year that helps people with dog food and sometimes emergency vet issues when they've lost their job or their finances are really bad so they're actually going to do the surgery on February the 5th. Really nervous about it but I really hope it does help her she's only 17 and a half months old and has have a lot of issues with her female area and I know she must be miserable. So wish us luck we had to get a bite not collar because e-collars she totally freaked out I mean literally freaks out so the vet told us to try to get one of the bite not collars to try to get her used to it before the surgery. No I'm just worried I know it's going to be painful for her


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

BlueGirlSnow said:


> thank you so much. Well we found out she is going to have surgery on February the 5th. And organization here locally that I had to go through last year when I lost my job is actually paying for the surgery and the vet is giving them a discount. I'm really really nervous but I'm hoping this is going to be more beneficial than not doing it at all. Thank you for the information on the wipes I will definitely have to look into getting some of those and also the cranberry supplement I think it's on sale thru the 25th so I'm going to try to get some. How many do you give your dog?


the capsules are 300mgs. and i think recommended dosage is 10mg/lb as preventative supplement. my boy is 67 pounds so i give hime 2 capsules a day. one at each feeding time.
the capsules are dark purple so they are almost invisible in his kibble which is dark brown. if she can sniff them out and eat around them, a little cottage cheese or pumpkin mixed in should hide the smell.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

Interesting post. 
our pit mix jackie has a similar issue, mostly just with irritation, skin rashes and saliva staining etc in that area. we have been lucky to avoid any serious medical isues but i will defintiely be more aware. she was spayed really young as they did it at the same time they repaired her leg, she was 12 to 14 weeks old. 
How much do you think the diet could affect the issues?


----------

